# How to find out your ISP?



## MobiusX

How do you find out your ISP? The numbers..


----------



## foe

http://speedtest.net/ (on the left corner of the map where it says to rate your ISP)


----------



## rdrr

whatismyipaddress.com


----------



## Some Russian Guy

ShinAkuma said:


> How do you find out your ISP? The numbers..


http://speedtest.net/

it shows you the download and upload speed
your ip address, and... the actual name of your isp (right below your ip address)


----------



## Joe

Type in your ip address into the address bar and it will come up with your isp and other infromation pout your ip address. Websites listed above should be able to find your ip.


----------



## arnie

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+my+isp


----------



## Paper Samurai

An ISP is an Internet Service Provider - one of the big companies that provide net access. I'm assuming you actually want your IP (Internet Protocol) Address.

As already posted:

http://www.whatismyip.com/

This is a good site to find out. Be aware however, you technically have two IP's; one is only available to outside connections (non local network nodes) Therefore anything (laptops/ PC / phones) connected to your router at the moment will be visible under the same IP address to anyone outside the local scope.

Every 'computer' connected locally however each have their own internal IP address so that they can distinguish themselves from each other when making requests locally and not to the internet. It's also used when routing an internet packet from the router to the appropiate device when an internet request gets answered and comes back in.

To find out this local IP address, press 'windows button' + r, cmd then enter - finally 'ipconfig' then enter.


----------



## Marlon

whatismyip.com
ipchicken.com
etc.
etc.


----------

